# Bolt Streaming Apps



## christoman (Feb 22, 2003)

I currently use a Roku Ultra for streaming to my 4K LG OLED. Curious as to what Bolt streaming apps are considered on par (picture quality, resolution - 4K/HDR, app experience) natively within the Bolt against a dedicated streaming device like the Roku, Apple TV, etc.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a Bolt and use Amazon, Hulu and Netflix. The 4k on Amazon and Netflix looks the same compared to a Roku I’ve used. I like using the Tivo remote on Netflix, Amazon and Hulu.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

4k is supported from the Bolt or Mini Vox in the Netflix (with a premium Netfix sub) and You Tube apps. Amazon and Hulu are HD, at best. I don't believe that either of the 4K enabled apps support HDR.

I have Amazon fireTV boxes and sticks, with two smart enabled televisions It really comes down to personal preference. The wife prefers the unified approach offered through the Bolt on a small Vizio (it's not 4K capable, so HD is just fine), as the apps on the Bolt are way better than the older Vizo VIA apps, and she likes the convenience and usefulness of the Tivo remote. It also helps that the network connection is via MoCA, rather than wifi. We're still on the tried and true TiVo interface- we haven't moved up to TNE/Hydra/whatever, and the wife is extremely comfortable with the TiVo interface (we've been TiVo users since the first HD models came out).

I prefer the native streaming WebOS apps on the 4K LG, although the Netflix and Amazon experience from Tivo is identical to the WebOS or fireTV from a user interface perspective. I use WebOS on the TV for most native streaming via fast ethernet (with the exception of PS Vue, which is accessed from a fast ethernet fire TV box, as there's no WebOS app) and a Mini Vox for all OTA broadcast and DVR access (HD and SD broadcasts), using the LG magic remote for all activities. It's all good.

Outside of the 4 major OTT apps offered in the Bolt, the library of useful and available apps for the Bolt would take up a very small shelf. Skinny bundle apps, such as SlingTV, PS Vue, DirectTV Now, etc would be welcome additions to the TiVo universe, but if you have a need for those, you'll need to keep using your Roku or another suitable OTT source.


----------

